# Donor Egg abroad, from Dublin: help with gynae please!!



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

Dear All

I'm entering the confusing world of DE abroad (probably Czech Rep or Spain) and would love to get some info on the following:

- I am looking for a sympathetic gynae who can re-write my scripts and do my scans etc in Dublin, so I can use DPS card. 
I know a lot of people go to Dr Kent Ayers in the Beacon, but I am looking for alternative clinics / gynaes to do this with. 

Does anyone NOT go to Dr KA in Beacon? Can anyone tell me where they do this?

Has anyone used SIMS to re-write their scripts and do scans? Are SIMS open to this? I'm a previous patient of theirs. (Would call & ask but those reception women aren't very nice).

I'd love to get as much feedback as possible from women about which gynaes they have used for this. Please PM me if you can recommend someone but don't want to give names.

Thanks a million,
Crikey


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Crikey,
I am not sure but you could try Femplus in Blanch - I know they will do your scans etc and as far as I remember they will help with fertility treatment abroad. Their web site is just www.femplus.ie I think ?
I found them easy to get to and the doctor was lovely.

I bought my meds direct from the clinic as I live in a small town and could not face handing in a script to my local chemist 

I dont think Sims will help as you are not being treated by them but if you have been there before it might be different.

As you see we have been successful in Czech and are going back in a few weeks for another go so if you need any info on them just ask.


----------



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

Hi boboboy

Thanks for that! Great to get a reply!

So when you say you got the meds direct from the clinic, was that direct from Reprofit? Are they expensive?

I've been looking into Reprofit, may well end up going there. I presume the FET that you had success with was with Reprofit, then? Did they give any reasons for the m/c with the fresh cycle? Is the FET cycle discounted or same cost as first one?

Sorry for all the questions!

Many thanks xx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Crikey,
I got the meds direct from the pharmacy in Reprofit - it was E220 for everything. - Depo Shot , Estrofem , Ultrogestan , Agolutin and Predisone.

Our first cycle with Reprofit ended in a mis - I have very low porgesterone levels and they think this was the cause so when I went for the FET they doubled the Ultrogestan  and I also had a shot every other day and they added 5mg of predisone too and it worked.

Fresh cycle with Reprofit is E3900 and FET is E200 .


----------



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

Thanks so much, that's really helpful.
All the best, I'm sure I'll be in touch again with more Qs about the clinic!
xxx


----------



## avoca (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Crikey,

I had a successful DE transfer done in Eugin in Barcelona, and found them v good.  We now have a 6 month old little boy and are starting the process again now in the hope of having a little brother or sister for him.  I got my meds from the pharmacy beside the clinic who are well used to foreigners buying meds.  It cost just over E300 if I remember correctly, its amazing the things you forget.  I went to Beacon for scans and have to say found KA to be very helpful and reassuring so not sure why you dont want to use him.  I did need extra meds while waiting for my transfer and had to go to my GP for scrip and then to local pharmacy who had to order them in specially, I think I was the talk of the village where I live but did not have time to worry about other people at that time.  Have you tried your own GP? does he/she know what you are doing? I'm sure they would be only too willing to help.

Best of luck with it whereever you decide to go.    

Avoca


----------



## Crikey (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Avoca
I probably will end up going to KA - I was just seeing if there was anyone handier as I'm miles away from Beacon.
Good luck with your next cycle!


----------

